# I have never played a Tubescreamer.



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I've never had a TS9, I think I should try one.

And well, there is obviously a gazillion options. 

Logic would say try a straight up TS9. 

I play a Fender Jaguar and an Epiphone 335 into a Fender Deluxe Reverb. 

Overdrive flavours have always been difficult for me if I'm being honest. I've had a bunch and I'll probably realize that I've had tubescreamer variants maybe?

Just looking for suggestions.......cheaper the better.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I have also never played a tubescreamer 
I'm glad I'm not alone.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> I have also never played a tubescreamer
> I'm glad I'm not alone.


No self respecting guitar player would ever dare try out a tubescreamer!

Yeah, I think that's it. I've been playing guitar for over 25 years and I've never put any serious thought into the tubescreamer circuit. 

I don't want to play SRV, so surely (don't call me shirley) a TS9 is not gonna work out for me?


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Yeah, I don't know what the big deal is about making a tube screamer part of one's 'must have' arsenal. I think it's marketing hype. I don't like them, nor do I like their equivalents like the Boss OD/SO. They narrow the tone bandwidth and produce an 'electric' feel like it's through a weak AM speaker w/ limited bass. That's not a pure volume boost, it's colouration.

My solution is multi-tiered. A good high gain amp/distortion pedal w/ a high output pickup in the 12K to 16K+ range - gives all the crunch I need. But maybe what you're really looking for is a 7 band mini-EQ set flat as a gain pedal only. That's what I use if I plug in a low output guitar like a single coil Tele.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The TS is deliberately designed to provide relatively equal clipping across the entire fretboard. Pickup output is a function of string thickness, such that lower wound strings push the clipping circuit harder and generate more distortion. The basic TS design (whether 808, 9, 7, or 10) lower the amount of boost for bass frequencies to result in _approximately_ the same "push" for wound and unwound strings. Since clipping adds harmonic content, the circuit also incorporates filtering of the clipped signal to smooth things out, and also rolls off more highs as gain is increased. The final result exhibits a so-called "mid-hump".

I made myself an 808 clone years back and absolutely hated it. Then I switched to a guitar that DIDN'T have an onboard preamp, and began to enjoy the pedal. It's really most at home with single-coil pickups, and most certainly NOT at home with HB-equipped 7-string or baritone guitars. Although note that SRV used one with heavier-gauged strings tuned down a step for a little more "meat". So, somewhere between 7-strings and low-output Strats with .009-042 strings, there is a range of possibilities. But the overall goal is smooth, lighter, and compressed clipping.

The Boss SD-1 is essentially the same circuit, but provides more gain to achieve harder clipping, when sought, and has higher output. Both are best used when you want something that sounds "round" but gets a little angrier when you dig in.


----------



## mick.335 (Sep 23, 2020)

My pedal board hasn't changed much in 40 years and I have a Japanese TS9 sitting on it. I would say it's an "okay" pedal. I prefer the early Boss Heavy Metal HM-2 with just a tad of distortion dialed in. I'm about as far away from a Heavy Metal player as is possible.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Lol I've never tried a Tubescreamer either. Nice to hear I'm not alone. I've considered grabbing the JHS Bonsai because it has about 9 different variations built in.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I bought a bunch of OD pedals just to try them out and was not impressed with the reissue TS-9 at all. It was boring and muddy.

I tried:
Boss SD-1
EHX Crayon
EHX Soul Food
Fulltone OCD
Ibanez TS-9
JHS 3 Series Overdrive


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

There are so many variations of the TS out there. I've tried a tonne of the "boutique" variations and the modified TS versions by Analogman etc. What I've come to conclude as I get older (not necessarily wiser) is that all the sounds I grew up listening to and admired, were all produced using stock overdrive pedals. Tubescreamers, Boss SD-1's etc
While I can certainly appreciate the workmanship that goes into a handwired clone of some TS variants, at the end of the day the stock overdrive as they were produced create some fantastic sounds on their own. I'm a fan of the stock TS. If it sounds bad....its most definitely me, not the pedal.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have a few, they're not on my board though. Too much high end hash / fizz. High volume is where they shine I think. Super deafeningly loud amp, kick in the TS and then it's glorious, especially in a band.

If you are getting one I'd get the TS9DX Turbo. It's got a mode knob that is very useful.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

player99 said:


> It's got a.......knob that is very useful.


Can you swap it to your Cali76?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As a longtime member of the DIYstompbox forum, I have to say that a significant share of posts and queries over the years - though less so in recent years - have been about the TS. The number of potential mods is extensive, and certainly a great many pedals we have come to think of as somehow "different" from the TS are essentially modded TS circuits. For instance, the Timmy, Zendrive, Lovepedal Eternity, Fulltone Fulldrive, SD-1, Nobels ODR, and CMAT Mods Signa Drive are all examples of a basic TS circuit with a tweak here and there, with too many others to name individually.

My sense is that the underlying logic of the TS is widely appreciated, but different players would like a little more of this or that, and the revised "design" (a mod here or there) provides it.

If anyone has a TS AND would like a little more (or a little less) of this or that, I'd be happy to guide them through it. In the meantime, you are encouraged to read this document: The Technology of the Tube Screamer


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

The TS circuit design has been copied and/or used as the basis for probably over 50% of the overdrives on the market. You probably HAVE played a Tubescreamer, you just don't know it.


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

The Green Rhino is the best TS pedal I've played.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tried it, didn't care for it, moved on. Sounds great for some folks, and that's wonderful. Assuming I can EQ somewhat, I'm generally pretty happy with amp distortion/gain/overdrive/whathaveyou. Lots of great OD pedals out there and I've had tons of them, but never actually owned a TS that I can remember. That said, I also have never been required to sound like someone else in any of the cover bands that would have me.


----------



## PTO (12 mo ago)

I’ve never played one, but I appreciate that the TS is to pedals what some of the early amp circuits are to their descendants.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> The TS circuit design has been copied and/or used as the basis for probably over 50% of the overdrives on the market. You probably HAVE played a Tubescreamer, you just don't know it.


Yeah, man I posted this thread because.......

I have NO clue where to go for a mid-gain drive, which is what I feel is missing from what I'm trying to do.

I had a Keeley modded SD-1, hated it......well no I didn't hate it actually, it sounded awesome, but not for my style of play. It was WAY too tight in the low end for me, it made me want to play modern punk stuff for some reason. 

I had a Zinky True Grit, Way Huge Fat Sandwich, errrr.

My first OD was a Boss BD-2, which I liked a whole lot, but pretty much my entire guitar life the moment I got a Crowther Hotcake well that's my thing. 

But I'm looking for something to go after it for more gain and it's just like.......how? There's a gazillion OD/Distortions out there. For me that "mid gain" OD is the hardest one to figure out.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Right, so I'm so frustrated with this stuff, I went on L&M Gear Hunter or whatever it's called. 

Bought a VoodooLabs Sparkle Drive. It's a classic and I believe it is also a TubeScreamer "clone"

$75 plus shipping. So I guess I'll find out! Surely I can sell it for close to what I've paid. 

Maybe I'll love it!


----------



## diyfabtone (Mar 9, 2016)

Had one, never liked it and sold it years ago. It may work for you though. It accentuates the mid-frequencies and has 'softer' clipping to emulate overdriven tubes - maybe just the thing for scooped Fender midrange amps?


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

mick.335 said:


> My pedal board hasn't changed much in 40 years and I have a Japanese TS9 sitting on it. I would say it's an "okay" pedal. I prefer the early Boss Heavy Metal HM-2 with just a tad of distortion dialed in. I'm about as far away from a Heavy Metal player as is possible.


I might have to try this one next. 

So many guitarists who's sound I love actually have used this pedal......for "shoegaze" which is probably where my playing style falls into (I play a bunch of genres just saying that's kinda where I"m usually aiming)

It's just hard to get your brain to buy/try a pedal that's called Heavy Metal if you don't play anything close to that type of stuff.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I might have to try this one next.
> 
> So many guitarists who's sound I love actually have used this pedal......for "shoegaze" which is probably where my playing style falls into (I play a bunch of genres just saying that's kinda where I"m usually aiming)
> 
> It's just hard to get your brain to buy/try a pedal that's called Heavy Metal if you don't play anything close to that type of stuff.


Jerry Garcia used an HM-2.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

diyfabtone said:


> Had one, never liked it and sold it years ago. It may work for you though. It accentuates the mid-frequencies and has 'softer' clipping to emulate overdriven tubes - maybe just the thing for scooped Fender midrange amps?


I'll report back, lol. I need to try it and find out. It's the only way.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

I like TS- Style OD. I don't use them much but still... such a classic tone / tool. It has its purpose.
Marcus King uses a TS with humbuckers and I really enjoy his tone.

OP never tried one before? OP should buy on local kijiji first... and then ... hunt for other specific models.
My vote / suggestion: Earthquaker Plumes | Amps & Pedals | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

BobChuck said:


> I like TS- Style OD. I don't use them much but still... such a classic tone / tool. It has its purpose.
> Marcus King uses a TS with humbuckers and I really enjoy his tone.
> 
> OP never tried one before? OP should buy on local kijiji first... and then ... hunt for other specific models.
> My vote / suggestion: Earthquaker Plumes | Amps & Pedals | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


Scroll up OP has a VoodooLabs Sparkle Drive on the way. 

OP about to find out if he likes the Tubescreamer circuit


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Scroll up OP has a VoodooLabs Sparkle Drive on the way.
> 
> OP about to find out if he likes the Tubescreamer circuit


The Voodoo looks like a nice one, with a blend knob to keep the clean signal strong. Never tried but I like it already.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

^ I just posted this a second after.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

BobChuck said:


> The Voodoo looks like a nice one, with a blend knob to keep the clean signal strong. Never tried but I like it already.


I've been in the "pedal vortex" since the late 90's and know the Sparkle Drive is very much loved by many, so if I want to find out if I like a Tubescreamer or not, seems like the one to try out. And they're easily had on the cheap. I'm sure I can re-coup what I've spent in some way if I don't like it, but then I'll know finally.


----------



## Dazza (Jan 16, 2011)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Bought a VoodooLabs Sparkle Drive. It's a classic and I believe it is also a TubeScreamer "clone"


I've had one of these since they 1st came out, using it periodically or an old Micro Amp as clean boosts. While it does the TS thing, at higher drive levels the 'clean' knob raised just a little introduces the top end sparkle (best description funny enough) that a TS will typically roll off. Raised higher it blends in more clean thus reducing the overdrive. Very useful pedal.

I've had an original 808 and TS9 for many years and can't recall the last time I used them hehe. I've become more of an amp fan and my gig pedal board is minimal/functional by choice. Some day they'll contribute to my retirement ... if I ever get to that point.

Daz


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I've never had a TS9,


why start now?
j


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Because I want to "know".

My first 3 pedals were a Sovtek Big Muff, BD-2, and a DanEcho. 

When someone asks "if you could only have 2 pedals?" BD-2 and a DanEcho, even though I haven't owned either in decades. 

I know I like them. I also know I hated the Big Muff. But I also have better amps and guitars and know how to use those better than I did when I was a teenager. 

So I should problably try a Big Muff again at some point. 

But I've never given the Tubescreamer a dance, and I think it deserves it.

And then I'll know and can love it or scratch it off the list entirely.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

What are you wanting to do?

I love tubescreamers but Never try to use the gain from one cause it sucks.

cranked amp with a bit of a saggy low end you want to tighten up at times, that’s where a ts value is, gain down super low, tone to taste/amp needs and volume cranked and it’s a lot of fun.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

tdotrob said:


> What are you wanting to do?
> 
> I love tubescreamers but Never try to use the gain from one cause it sucks.
> 
> cranked amp with a bit of a saggy low end you want to tighten up at times, that’s where a ts value is, gain down super low, tone to taste/amp needs and volume cranked and it’s a lot of fun.


Just want to try one. It's cool there's one on the way and I'll find out. 

Not an Ibanez but a Voodoolab Sparkle Drive. 

What's up with the Reverend Drive Train? Is that a TS variant too?

Look, it was either the $75 Sparkle Drive or the $4000 Vemurem/Ibanez thing.....

I just want to give it a go.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Dazza said:


> I've had one of these since they 1st came out, using it periodically or an old Micro Amp as clean boosts. While it does the TS thing, at higher drive levels the 'clean' knob raised just a little introduces the top end sparkle (best description funny enough) that a TS will typically roll off. Raised higher it blends in more clean thus reducing the overdrive. Very useful pedal.
> 
> I've had an original 808 and TS9 for many years and can't recall the last time I used them hehe. I've become more of an amp fan and my gig pedal board is minimal/functional by choice. Some day they'll contribute to my retirement ... if I ever get to that point.
> 
> Daz


This is encouraging and what I'm hoping to experience. 

I'll follow up when I get to play it.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Guncho said:


> Jerry Garcia used an HM-2.


Clapton too.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Because I want to "know".
> 
> My first 3 pedals were a Sovtek Big Muff, BD-2, and a DanEcho.
> 
> ...


I have many, many overdrives. I've had 3 different Tube Screamers (Ibanez TS9, Maxon OD-9, and Maxon OD-9 with the Analogman silver mod.) You're really going to have a hard time beating that BD-2, imo.

If you want a Tube Screamer based drive the Digitech Bad Monkey might interest you. Instead of "Tone" it has "High" and "Low" control so it'll give you a little better control over how your signal is effected.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Love this thread. Completely feel for the OP. I’ve tried many a TS and variants over the decades. I’ve never kept one on my board unless it was an option on whatever overdrive pedal I had on board. TS was never my go to dirt/boost pedal. Never took a liking to the mid hump boost.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Have the Ibanez TS9 reissue and TS808DX both with the iconic JRC4558D(Japan Radio Corporation) Integrated Circuit (IC) chip. The TS808DX has a boost circuit that can add up to 26db when engaging the boost switch and can be placed pre or post the TS808DX circuit. The TS808DX delivers that classic sound and you can choose between an operating level of 9Volts(_More Compressed)_ & 18Volts(_More Headroom_) for varying effect. I prefer the TS808DX over the TS9 as it delivers the sound I am looking for. The TS9 does not see much use anymore to the point where it will probably go up for sale.

Certain TS9 reissue pedals have the Toshiba TA75558 IC chip which may be why some do not care much for its sound quality,... something to check for if you have one.

Also, try pumping your amp up and using the guitar volume to control output. You may find pedals perform the best as you squeeze all the goodness out.

For all things Tube Screamer visit the Analogman's page:
https://www.analogman.com/tshist.htm
https://www.analogman.com/ts9.htm

TS808DX













That Pedal Show









TS808HWB (Hand Wired) Limited Edition
Bedroom Level Crawler Pt 9 - Ibanez TS-808HW vs. Vintage TS-808 (1980)

John Mayer's opinion.
John Mayer - TS80835TH


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Right, so I'm so frustrated with this stuff, I went on L&M Gear Hunter or whatever it's called.
> 
> Bought a VoodooLabs Sparkle Drive. It's a classic and I believe it is also a TubeScreamer "clone"
> 
> ...


Thinking about it now, the Sparkle Drive is much like some of the 4-knob compressor pedals. In those cases, a blend control is included to mix in some uncompressed sound to compensate for the brightness that many compressors and settings rob the signal of. In the case of the Sparkle Drive, use of a TS-like drive circuit diminishes the bass, so it includes a control for mixing in clean signal that retains all the bass that the drive circuit removes.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The blend knob is exactly what drew me to the Sparkle Drive.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I might have to try this one next.
> 
> So many guitarists who's sound I love actually have used this pedal......for "shoegaze" which is probably where my playing style falls into (I play a bunch of genres just saying that's kinda where I"m usually aiming)
> 
> It's just hard to get your brain to buy/try a pedal that's called Heavy Metal if you don't play anything close to that type of stuff.


Names are funny. For years an open secret in the drum community was that Zildjian’s Rock Ride and Ping Ride cymbals were identical in everything but name. Zildjian reckoned that big band players wouldn’t touch anything with “rock” in the name.


----------



## Dazza (Jan 16, 2011)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> This is encouraging and what I'm hoping to experience.
> 
> I'll follow up when I get to play it.


As I wrote earlier I'm not really a fan of drive boxes. Through 40 yrs using all sorts of gear I much prefer the natural drive of an amp - which goes against the current trend. Oh well. On fly in gigs a cpl weeks ago I had a backline Twin and strat. Being a prat I'd forgot my 'backup' OCD and had only the Sparkledrive, which required a full gain setting. With a conventional TS it would've been an unappealing midsy, muffled tone, but adding a little clean signal put the clarity and chime back in. Turned any higher it defeated the already limited gain, but kept low it did a decent job and I adapted how I played to suit the tone, grateful I at least brought the SD rather than the Micro Amp ! Typically I'd only use the clean for a slight boost having not used the TS/gain side for years.

It's well documented that a TS circuit was used by SRV, Gary Moore, Hammett for eg. How it applies to the individual player is totally open. My focus is playing live with a band. I don't jam at bedroom levels or have a recording set up. Each context will yield very different results from the same gear, and however gear sounds on youtube for eg is not the same as being in the room or on stage.

Daz


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Dazza said:


> It's well documented that a TS circuit was used by SRV, Gary Moore, Hammett for eg. How it applies to the individual player is totally open. My focus is playing live with a band. I don't jam at bedroom levels or have a recording set up. Each context will yield very different results from the same gear, and however gear sounds on youtube for eg is not the same as being in the room or on stage.
> 
> Daz


 Agreed,...good points.


----------



## sll2020 (10 mo ago)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I play a Fender Jaguar and an Epiphone 335 into a Fender Deluxe Reverb.
> 
> Just looking for suggestions.......cheaper the better.


I also have a Jaguar and an Epiphone Casino and a Fender amp and went on a years long overdrive pedal journey. I owned many overdrive pedals and some distortion pedals, both expensive and cheap (mostly cheap).

In the end, I stuck with a Boss SD-1, an Ibanez TS808, a TC Electronic Cinders, and a Tone City DP Durple (from Anderton's).

Also had a (cheap) EHX East River Drive which was a dead-ringer for the TS808.

I had a Boss BD-2 Blues Driver and I traded it because I liked the (cheap) TC Electronic Cinders better. 98% the same but the Cinders was slightly warmer and cleaner. Boss BD-2 has a crackling fizz sound that bugs me.

What kind of song tone are you trying to get? If you could name a couple guitar riffs or songs, it would help identify which pedals would be good for that tone.

Cheers!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

sll2020 said:


> I also have a Jaguar and an Epiphone Casino and a Fender amp and went on a years long overdrive pedal journey. I owned many overdrive pedals and some distortion pedals, both expensive and cheap (mostly cheap).
> 
> In the end, I stuck with a Boss SD-1, an Ibanez TS808, a TC Electronic Cinders, and a Tone City DP Durple (from Anderton's).
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not a very good guitarist (despite the decades of playing) and just a hobbyist.

I'm just trying to figure out something that's good for rhythm but with more gain than my Crowther Hotcake (which is my favourite OD ever)

I use the Hotcake as a dirty boost/light OD type thing and love it to death. 

I've been down the Bluesbreaker road (King of Tone V1, actual Marshall BB. I wish I knew what was going to happen there before I sold them btw haha)

So yeah, I'll give the Tubescreamer thing a chance. Sounds like the Sparkle Drive might be pretty versatile, should be interesting and maybe that and the Hotcake can get me that higher gain sound that I want. 

I find the Bluesbreaker circuit kind of boring sounding I guess? I mean I prefered my Hotcake to the King of Tone......


----------



## sll2020 (10 mo ago)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I use the Hotcake as a dirty boost/light OD type thing and love it to death.
> [...]
> So yeah, I'll give the Tubescreamer thing a chance. Sounds like the Sparkle Drive might be pretty versatile, should be interesting and maybe that and the Hotcake can get me that higher gain sound that I want.


Cool! Never tried a Sparkle Drive but I'm sure it's great.

You might get there cheaper with:


Ibanez Mini Tube Screamer
Boss SD-1
EHX East River Drive
TC Electronic El Cambo (aka El Mocambo)

Good hunting!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) There is little difference between a TS-9 and an SD-1, in terms of design, however the SD-1 aims for higher maximum gain, and the one circuit is a smidgen different in terms of the various rolloffs. Placing a 1meg resistor in parallel with the drive control will drop the gain range down to what the TS-9 has, and improve dialability, while retaining the benefits of the SD-1's greater output. (_ADDENDUM: Thnking about it, if one exchanges a 4k7 resistor in the clipping stage for a 10k value, you also drop the gain range to something approximating the TS, but also add more bass, by moving the bass rolloff down to just under 340hz from its stock 720hz._)

2) The TS-9 and TS-808 really only differ with respect to some component values in the output buffer. The TS-808's buffer smoothed out the drive tone a bit, but had a bit of a deleterious effect on the clean/bypass signal, since both pass through the same buffer. I gather Ibanez made the changes to the 9 to make the bypass sound a little crisper.

3) The "magic chip" thing is a little overblown IMHO. That's not to say that chip-changes don't or can't make audible differences, but it depends on how one uses the pedal. Several years back a forum member brought his Timmy over to try out different chips. The Timmy is a kissing cousin of the TS, with more dynamic response and slightly different tone shaping. He had read somewhere that a different chip (the LM1458/MC1458 to be precise) yielded a "better" sound than the stock chip, which would normally be considered much higher quality, based on specs. I installed a socket in the pedal, and we spent some time auditioning a variety of different chips from various "families". At the end of the evening, we both agreed, independently, that we preferred the LM1458 to what was in the Timmy and also any of the other chips we tried out. HOWEVER, what we liked about it was how it smoothed out the higher-gain sounds of the Timmy. I would imagine that if we were comparing chips at lowest-gain settings, and higher supply voltage, our preferences might have been different, and based on crispness and residual hiss,rather than the benefits of bandwidth limitations on high gain clipped tones.

4) Assuming that they use thru-hole components, I'm happy to guide folks here through modding their TS-derivative to something they prefer. It's not THAT hard.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

I found out long ago that I'm a much bigger fan of amp distortion/gain than pedal distortion/gain. However, in my opinion, pedals like these do have their place when they're used in the right situations as a tone sculpting/enhancing tool. I hadn't owned or tried a TS9 before this past year and ill say that, when combined with the Modern channel of my Dual Rectifier with the pedal drive set low, level set high and tone set close to neutral, it produces a very unique and enjoyable tone thats great for certain metal applications. WAY different than anything I could coax out of my Dr Scientist 'The Elements' (which is also fantastic in a different way).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Mike_Blaszk said:


> I found out long ago that I'm a much bigger fan of amp distortion/gain than pedal distortion/gain. However, in my opinion, pedals like these do have their place when they're used in the right situations as a tone sculpting/enhancing tool. I hadn't owned or tried a TS9 before this past year and ill say that, when combined with the Modern channel of my Dual Rectifier with the pedal drive set low, level set high and tone set close to neutral, it produces a very unique and enjoyable tone thats great for certain metal apications. WAY different than anything I could coax out of my Dr Scientist 'The Elements' (which is also fantastic but in a different way).


And without wishing to flog a dead horse, this was the entire impetus for the Klon Centaur, over 25 years ago. It was developed with the aim of getting the _*amplifier itself*_ to saturate in a pleasing way, by shaping the input signal in a manner that would lend itself to do that. It is certainly not the ONLY way to do that, and what works for amps A, B, and C, might require a different solution for amp D, but the goal is to achieve pleasing *amp* overdrive, ideally from the power section, rather than simply pushing preamp stages, or feeding the amp an already defined overdrive tone that the amp simply makes louder.


----------



## basscarter (Mar 11, 2016)

My first pedal was a TS10
I got really used to the mid hump and really like having it, so I still play one
She’s smooth


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Got the Sparkle Drive a couple days ago. 

Gonna try it out, but other people are in the house so can't play too loud. Going into a '79 Deluxe Reverb and my question is...

'93 MIJ Jag, Epi Dot with PAF's (both 6.9k, 50's wiring) or Bass VI. 

Which one do I try first?


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Tried it out. LOVE it.

I've been completely misled by others.

I will say, turning the "clean" to zero (TS9) not great, but just adding even a little of the clean blend? Awesome.

5 minutes with this pedal and I ain't kicking it out of bed anytime soon, we need to play around some more.

Honestly think I found a fantastic overdrive pedal here and it's super versatile even with just 5 minutes messing around with it.

Cool.


----------



## Jeff MacKillican (Jan 23, 2021)

I've tried a few, always end up disappointed and sell them. My favorite cheap OD is TC electronic Mojo Mojo. I actually run 2 side by side. Not a screamer, very realistic tube overdrive, and a steal for the $. Eq works well and 2 of them cost less than 1 big name pedal. Good enough for Paul Gilbert!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Jeff MacKillican said:


> I've tried a few, always end up disappointed and sell them. My favorite cheap OD is TC electronic Mojo Mojo. I actually run 2 side by side. Not a screamer, very realistic tube overdrive, and a steal for the $. Eq works well and 2 of them cost less than 1 big name pedal. Good enough for Paul Gilbert!


Yeah, I've heard about it. Very under the radar type thing apparently. 

I gotta try one, and an HM-2. Figure this whole gain stage thing out once and for all.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Did anyone mention the King Tone Dualist pedal? Big money but has 2 separate pedals in the one enclosure.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not sure if I ever played one.
I know I've never owned one--btu I may have tried one in a store or something like that.
But I was a DS-1 fan for a long time (Still am, but also use a DOD FX53 & an Empress Distortion) 

But hey--there are so many options out there for dirt pedals--get what you like--and if that's a TS-9--cool.
Just be careful to to spend too much on whatever pedal you get.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Gut shots of the Voodoo Lab Sparkle Drive:






































I couldn't find any gut shots searching so thought I'd dismantle the pedal to see what was in there (it's the backside of the circuit board when you take the backplate off)

IC chips are (U1) H11F3 007Q, (U2) 4558D Jrc J383A, (U3) not sure if 0 or a V and then 9BACNPW (could be an M) NE5532P.

Magnifiying glass was required.

Yeah, just thought I'd share that maybe someone is searching for that info.

Gain Tone and Volume have 100k pots, Clean has a 20k pot (interesting?)


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Well, I'm currently square with L&M. I'm seriously thinking about getting an HM-2waza, finance it so I don't even notice the hit, like adding a streaming service type thing. And isolating the Hotcake, Sparkle Drive, and HM-2w.....try the Hotcake into the Sparkle Drive, try the Sparkle drive into the Hotcake, try them all together. 

Try the HM-2w by itself though first off and return it if it's nowhere near what I was hoping for. 

Damn, if I can find my dirty boost>overdrive>distortion gain stages and everything in between...well then I'm done because I love all my current pedals. 

I never would have thought I'd be adding a Tubesreamer (with a clean blend) and a Heavy Metal boss pedal and anticipating that it might be the perfect setup for me.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Well, I'm currently square with L&M. I'm seriously thinking about getting an HM-2waza, finance it so I don't even notice the hit, like adding a streaming service type thing. And isolating the Hotcake, Sparkle Drive, and HM-2w.....try the Hotcake into the Sparkle Drive, try the Sparkle drive into the Hotcake, try them all together.
> 
> Try the HM-2w by itself though first off and return it if it's nowhere near what I was hoping for.
> 
> ...


I personally love the HM-2. It's one of my favorite distortion/fuzz pedals and I'd absolutely recommend it to anyone. But please, for the love of God. Do not finance it. You end up paying like 20% more for it. Either save up, or put it on layaway.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Okay Player said:


> I personally love the HM-2. It's one of my favorite distortion/fuzz pedals and I'd absolutely recommend it to anyone. But please, for the love of God. Do not finance it. You end up paying like 20% more for it. Either save up, or put it on layaway.


I could just buy it outright, that's not a problem at the moment for me. 

Buy it, try it at home, keep it or return it, no harm. 

Funny how we pedalheads find ways to justify yet another pedal purchase even when you've been telling yourself "nice! I'm done!" LOL.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I could just buy it outright, that's not a problem at the moment for me.
> 
> Buy it, try it at home, keep it or return it, no harm.
> 
> Funny how we pedalheads find ways to justify yet another pedal purchase even when you've been telling yourself "nice! I'm done!" LOL.


They can often be had on Reverb around the $200 mark if you want to save some cash. At that price it's a pretty easy Kijiji sell to break even if you don't like it.

I definitely don't have a problem...


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Okay Player said:


> They can often be had on Reverb around the $200 mark if you want to save some cash. At that price it's a pretty easy Kijiji sell to break even if you don't like it.
> 
> I definitely don't have a problem...


I'll just waltz into L&M tomorrow and buy the Waza HM2. If I don't like it with my rig they'll refund me. If it's just what I'm after then I'll keep it.

That's the plan.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I like Tubescreamers. But then again I like strats and Fender amps, so the bit of mid boost is welcome to my ears. I don't own any pedals right now as when I plug in it's into a G-DEC. The only problem I have with the Tubescreamer is that it sounds good with a few different settings. Sometimes more gain and less output, sometimes the other way around. Maybe I need 2 of them? Or maybe a dual button pedal like a Fulltone Fulldrive?


----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

No one has mentioned this...I suspect from experience, that TS pedals work best with tube amps ? (Happy Easter)


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Jim DaddyO said:


> But then again I like strats and Fender amps, so the bit of mid boost is welcome to my ears.


It's funny, I also play Strats through Fenders, but the Tube Screamer always underwhelms me.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The TS does not "boost" mids. Rather, it boosts everything, but just boosts the bass less. The net effect is that the mids stick out more. That's easily fixable, and many TS derivatives from different boutique-makers include the relevant fix.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I have never (knowingly) played a TS of any variety either. If a pedal I have tried, or own is a TS ripoff (a-hem) "platform" I did not know it. 

Other than SRV, I don't think I could pick one out on a recording either.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> I have never (knowingly) played a TS of any variety either. If a pedal I have tried, or own is a TS ripoff (a-hem) "platform" I did not know it.
> 
> Other than SRV, I don't think I could pick one out on a recording either.


It's funny you say that. I heard someone recently discussing SRV and his use of TS's and the person pointed out that most of his signature sound didn't even use the TS.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I've had the mother of them all TS. Didn't care for it.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

BGood said:


> I've had the mother of them all TS. Didn't care for it.
> 
> View attachment 414028


BRB need to know more. Not a Dumble I'm guessing? (I'm making jokes I don't even fully understand, I shouldn't do that)

Crystal Lettuce.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Okay Player said:


> It's funny you say that. I heard someone recently discussing SRV and his use of TS's and the person pointed out that most of his signature sound didn't even use the TS.


And that makes sense to me… I am not surprised a TS was not used for (what we all hear in our heads as) SRV’s classic tones.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> BRB need to know more. Not a Dumble I'm guessing? (I'm making jokes I don't even fully understand, I shouldn't do that)
> 
> Crystal Lettuce.


BRB ?
Acronyms ... can never decipher what they mean.

That amp was kind of sterile and the EQ boosted volume exponentially. Didn't have any dirt pedals at the time to compare. The TS was ... a TS.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

BGood said:


> BRB ?
> Acronyms ... can never decipher what they mean.
> 
> That amp was kind of sterile and the EQ boosted volume exponentially. Didn't have any dirt pedals at the time to compare. The TS was ... a TS.


BRB means be right back. 

I wasn't aware of a Tubescreamer tube amp, so I went and watched some videos on it. 

Interesting.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

The Voodoo Lab Sparkle Drive is incredible.

I've been playing it since I got it last week, isolated. Just me and that pedal into my FDR, and holy crap do I feel misled about the Tubescreamer circuit. 

But......the Sparkle Drive has the clean blend, and that makes ALL the difference. 

All the difference. 

And so when I dial that clean blend to 0, I have a Tubescreamer, not great but cool. 

And I also now understand, 50% of all OD's we try are essentially modified Tubescreamers. 

I'm really glad I decided to find out about it. Guitar and amp are way more important (for me) than the overdrive pedal, even though I'm a pedal nerd. Delay? yeah, give me more delay pedals. Chorus, vibe, flanger, fuzz, envelope, etc etc give me pedals.

Distortion? Tubescreamer has just taught me a whole lot. Sparkle Drive, $75 used.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not sure if it was mentioned in any of the posts, but is this the black 4-knob issue, or the green 5-knob version?


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

mhammer said:


> Not sure if it was mentioned in any of the posts, but is this the black 4-knob issue, or the green 5-knob version?


It's the original 4 knob. 

Honestly even a touch of the clean blend completely changes the pedal, articulate, dare I say even fairly "transparent" I don't know I'm just very impressed with it and it feels like a keeper for sure.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Who uses a tube screamer for distortion?

I can’t think of anyone who does or why they would. That’s not where the magic lies in a TS.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

tdotrob said:


> Who uses a tube screamer for distortion?
> 
> I can’t think of anyone who does or why they would. That’s not where the magic lies in a TS.


Everyone uses every drive pedal for distortion because that's what they do. We just call them different things like overdrive, boost, dirty boost, distortion, fuzz etc etc. 

It's all distortion. 

But let's not go there.

I'm just playing this Sparkle Drive on its own to learn about it, then I'm going to remove some pedals from my board and play around with stacking, that might get me to "my" desired level of distortion. 

I can also tell that this Sparkle Drive could essentially be used as a boost/compressor also, so now how it stacks with a NPN fuzzface becomes interesting to me. 
Anyway I really like the pedal, like A LOT, and I'm surprised by that.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Hmm, everyone I know uses a tube screamer with the gain pretty much at zero and the level cranked. Sends a bit hotter signal to the amp but retains the character of the amps gain and tightens the low end. I would think anyone trying to use it as a distortion pedal would be sorely disappointed.

I do not see how overdrives and distortion pedals or even remotely the same thing but that’s just like my opinion and stuff


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

tdotrob said:


> I do not see how overdrives and distortion pedals or even remotely the same thing but that’s just like my opinion and stuff


Heres how I see it. OD pedals create distortion. Distortion pedals create more distortion. Simple.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

tdotrob said:


> Hmm, everyone I know uses a tube screamer with the gain pretty much at zero and the level cranked. Sends a bit hotter signal to the amp but retains the character of the amps gain and tightens the low end. I would think anyone trying to use it as a distortion pedal would be sorely disappointed.
> 
> I do not see how overdrives and distortion pedals or even remotely the same thing but that’s just like my opinion and stuff


I'm trying to figure out a series of gain stages, the Sparkle Drive is meant to be a part of it. It's new to me. 

I have other drive pedals, and might add an actual "distortion". 

Right now I'm just having fun with this pedal, and then I'll try it with my Hotcake, off board btw. See how they stack each way. 

I want to be able to dial in what for me would be a pleasing boost, dirty boost, overdrive, and distortion. 

That's all. Don't worry about me usising Tubescreamer and distortion in the same sentence, I'm not trying to get that just from the Sparkle Drive.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I'm trying to figure out a series of gain stages, the Sparkle Drive is meant to be a part of it. It's new to me.
> 
> I have other drive pedals, and might add an actual "distortion".
> 
> ...


All good. I’m not worried about it and everyone uses everything different and I get that.

I was just pointing out, considering some of the comments I read on this thread, that people expecting to or dismissing the tubescreamer as a pedal that doesn’t sound great MAY be using it in a way that doesn’t maximize its potential.

In my interpretation, distortion pedals are meant to replace the gain from an amp ie. on a clean channel etc. in fact I use my Jam Rattler as dedicated distortion on my shiva clean channel set to really clean cause it sounds amazing that way and provides a nice thick chewy fuzzy distortion and essentially adds another channel to my two channel amp.

If I did the same with my tube screamer it would sound like thin and nasally doo doo. But I do engage my TS before the rattler when I want to tighten up the low end a bit for passages that require it when using, but with the drive in the TS at next to zero, retaining all the character and tone of that rattler into my clean channel but giving a bit hotter signal, removing a little of the mud in the low end.

It’s just another way to approach using an overdrive like the TS. 

They have drive knob which allows you to choose to add “distortion” as you or others have stated or not.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

tdotrob said:


> All good. I’m not worried about it and everyone uses everything different and I get that.
> 
> I was just pointing out, considering some of the comments I read on this thread, that people expecting to or dismissing the tubescreamer as a pedal that doesn’t sound great MAY be using it in a way that doesn’t maximize its potential.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I started this thread expecting everyone to be like "What? You've been playing guitar and buying pedals for over 25 years and you've never tried a Tubescreamer?" 

And then point and laugh at me. 

But what I was trying to put out there was.......ok, never tried a Tubescreamer (because it gets put down so much)....why don't I try one and form my own opinion?

So that's what I did. 

There's so many crazy expensive drive pedals out there, I can't afford to try every flavour of the month. 

I'm really really impressed with this Sparkle Drive, and I didn't even go looking for it. I went on Long & McQuade Gear Hunter to see if I could find a straight up Tubescreamer of some sort on the cheap, see the Sparkle Drive, and remembered how much guys were raving about this pedal way back in the early 2000's on Harmony Central FX forum where I used to hang. 

Gave it a shot, love it, not sure how I'm going to use it, but I'm going to use it.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Yeah, I started this thread expecting everyone to be like "What? You've been playing guitar and buying pedals for over 25 years and you've never tried a Tubescreamer?"
> 
> And then point and laugh at me.
> 
> ...


The JHS Moonshine is another TS type drive with a clean blend. Really improves it's versatility.


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

I never played a Tubescreamer, but own Ibanez's metal version, the Metalscreamer, made for one year only, somewhere in the 80's...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I’ve tried them all, and sold them all. Take from that what you will. I still love my old Fulldrive.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I've never had a TS9, I think I should try one.
> 
> And well, there is obviously a gazillion options.
> 
> ...


I have one and a Maxion , pretty much the same thing and as someone stated, it is hype .
It got replaced by a Arion Hot Watt 2 ( a poor man's Rockman ) , that hit my late 1980's stereo amp rig of a Carvin X-100 B on the left and a Marshall JCM 800 on the right.
That cheap Arion headset amp was way better and was a thousand percent more dynamic.

But if you don't want to pay the ridiculous price tag , here's a link to a good clone of the Tube Screamer 909 and the TS 10 .



NEW DESIGN! Greenie Classic Distortion 4558 "Tube Screamer"



A guitar student of mine got one and it's like three different versions of a Tube Screamer.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

AJ6stringsting said:


> I have one and a Maxion , pretty much the same thing and as someone stated, it is hype .
> It got replaced by a Arion Hot Watt 2 ( a poor man's Rockman ) , that hit my late 1980's stereo amp rig of a Carvin X-100 B on the left and a Marshall JCM 800 on the right.
> That cheap Arion headset amp was way better and was a thousand percent more dynamic.
> 
> ...


AJ, 

Read the OP, 

I love your posts. I HAVE a tubescreamer since whenever I first posted this. 

I gotta play around with it, but man I really want to get rid of some pedals for some reason. 

Like, I'm just trying to keep myself interested in playing guitar, and that has absolutely nothing to do with a tubescreamer, but wow how do you go 25 years at the time, never playing one? 

The VoodooLab Sparkle Drive is good. I wouldn't miss it though. Honestly think it's better at clean/compressed boost, which makes no fucking sense. 

Maybe I'm just a low-gain to fuzz type of guy, and that shit in the middle just doesn't work for my style. 

And who the fuck invented "distortion" ?

My big problem is I can't play my shit at the volume levels I'd like to, cuz no one ever leaves the house (including me)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Waaaaayyyyyy back in the '70s, one of the ads that would regularly appear in _Popular Electronics_ was for a gadget you'd wear around your neck, hanging onto your chest. It had drivers in it that could vibrate your chest with low end, such that your could listen through headphones, but it would *feel* like you were standing in front of a Grateful Dead-quality PA system. 

That's what some of us need: the feeling of high volume, but without the high volume.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

mhammer said:


> Waaaaayyyyyy back in the '70s, one of the ads that would regularly appear in _Popular Electronics_ was for a gadget you'd wear around your neck, hanging onto your chest. It had drivers in it that could vibrate your chest with low end, such that your could listen through headphones, but it would *feel* like you were standing in front of a Grateful Dead-quality PA system.
> 
> That's what some of us need: the feeling of high volume, but without the high volume.


I remember that article. They later discovered that resonant vibrations to your body is harmful. Probably is a form of overdrive by adding to the natural resonant frequency for a specific body part.
I've never tried it, I wonder if applied to the brain if it would cause a euphoric effect. Here's a chart showing the resonant frequencies of the human body:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's just basically bone conduction, which is low-frequency, no matter where in the body the acoustic energy is applied, and matter whether it is applied directly (physical driver sitting on your clavicle or sternum) or indirectly (a 4 x 12 cab, 6ft away). Remember that ALL hearing is essentially a specialized form of touch receptors.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Ok back to TS, I always get a kick out of how these thread elevate and then come back around!

I am also amazed how many TS variants I have had and some I still own. I just reread the whole thread. Great info and I appreciate opinions and comments.

Make those tubes scream!


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

MarkM said:


> Ok back to TS, I always get a kick out of how these thread elevate and then come back around!
> 
> I am also amazed how many TS variants I have had and some I still own. I just reread the whole thread. Great info and I appreciate opinions and comments.
> 
> Make those tubes scream!


I just realized that it was me who resurrected the thread. I honestly have no idea how that happened, I usually don't go past the first couple of pages of the new threads or threads I follow. Anyways, sorry for bringing up the dead, at least they were not underground for terribly long, only since last April...


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

superfly said:


> I just realized that it was me who resurrected the thread. I honestly have no idea how that happened, I usually don't go past the first couple of pages of the new threads or threads I follow. Anyways, sorry for bringing up the dead, at least they were not underground for terribly long, only since last April...


Needed to be brought back from the dead!


----------



## remco (Oct 12, 2012)

Lifelong TS user here. At gigs, that is. Old style gigs, back when we used big amps (Twin Reverb for me) and play way too loud. In that scenario the Tube Screamer always did it for me.
But at home I never liked it. Too nasally, the top end is lopped off and the bass is gone. 
I think there are play-by-yourself pedal/amp combos and gigging pedal/amp combos. Some can do both. For me, the Tube Screamer is a gig only tool.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I'll just waltz into L&M tomorrow and buy the Waza HM2. If I don't like it with my rig they'll refund me. If it's just what I'm after then I'll keep it.
> 
> That's the plan.


I haven't actually done this. 

Why don't I go and do this tomorrow? Even tell them I'd like to try it at home?

I'm so lazy with this stuff. I got two days off, I'm having a guitar pedal dilemma, like why not go sort this shit out?

Haha. Oh right, World Cup Soccer gonna take up my days.

Or I'm just not feeling getting out of the house. Total laziness on my part tbh.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> AJ,
> 
> Read the OP,
> 
> ...


Luckily, if I do good yard work on the week ends, give her money on Friday ( I call it the " Friday Shake Down ) my wife doesn't mind me playing loud , but not too loud .
I have to point the speakers away from the garage door, because that door leads to the living room .
I use two Crate Power Blocks at 150 watts each , it could get pretty loud .


----------



## BootScoot (1 mo ago)

Never tried a Tube Screamer or any clone or variant. Don’t care for the timbre it adds. I’ve got an EHX Operation Overlord, and really like its warm character. Also dabbled with bit crushing for mild distortion, but haven’t yet paired it with a filter good enough to calm the grating overtones.


----------



## gary_harrington (1 mo ago)

DaddyDog said:


> Lol I've never tried a Tubescreamer either. Nice to hear I'm not alone. I've considered grabbing the JHS Bonsai because it has about 9 different variations built in.


I use it mostly on the ts-10.


----------



## NationalDuo (3 mo ago)

I’m no pedal guru but my vintage MXR Distortion + seems to fit the bill….is it similar to a ts-9 ?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the reasons why JHS can provide all the "variations" with a simple rotary switch is because the differences between TS-5/7/9/10/808 are relatively negligible. The TS-5 is identical to a TS-9, but with the addition of a 220ohm resistor before the gain stage. What do you find sounds different about that setting?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

NationalDuo said:


> I’m no pedal guru but my vintage MXR Distortion + seems to fit the bill….is it similar to a ts-9 ?


Nah. Different in a lot of ways. Won't bore you with them unless you have time on your hands.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've had a TS9 on my board for like ever. Set low-gain it sees alot of action with my Strat and tunes that just need that on-the-verge oomph. Crunchier-crunch goes to my FDII (a TS9 derivative as I understand it). I also have a Boss OD-3 on my board that is more SD-1 like (less/no mid-hump). I like ODs so I also have a Rat, a BB Pre, and an OCD mounted up as well.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> 1) There is little difference between a TS-9 and an SD-1, in terms of design, however the SD-1 aims for higher maximum gain, and the one circuit is a smidgen different in terms of the various rolloffs. Placing a 1meg resistor in parallel with the drive control will drop the gain range down to what the TS-9 has, and improve dialability, while retaining the benefits of the SD-1's greater output. (_ADDENDUM: Thnking about it, if one exchanges a 4k7 resistor in the clipping stage for a 10k value, you also drop the gain range to something approximating the TS, but also add more bass, by moving the bass rolloff down to just under 340hz from its stock 720hz._)
> 
> 2) The TS-9 and TS-808 really only differ with respect to some component values in the output buffer. The TS-808's buffer smoothed out the drive tone a bit, but had a bit of a deleterious effect on the clean/bypass signal, since both pass through the same buffer. I gather Ibanez made the changes to the 9 to make the bypass sound a little crisper.
> 
> ...


I read a long time ago that the primary difference between an SD-1 and a TS9 was they achieved clipping differently. I just accepted that as a layman. What I do know is that there are few things more rock-n-roll than an LP and an SD-1 goosing my DSL50.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> I read a long time ago that the primary difference between an SD-1 and a TS9 was they achieved clipping differently. I just accepted that as a layman. What I do know is that there are few things more rock-n-roll than an LP and an SD-1 goosing my DSL50.


A person _could_ exchange the 500k gain pot in a TS-9 for the 1meg that an SD-1 uses, to increase the maximum gain achievable. But note that the use of 3 clipping diodes in the SD-1, rather than the 2 in a TS, allows for greater output level, regardless of how hard one is pushing the clipping.

Honestly, I think people make far too much out of diode type. Diodes DO vary in their characteristics, but they are not developed to suit guitar drive pedals. They are developed to address high-speed switching. If diode X conducts in 20 nanoseconds and diode Y only conducts in 40, does that have ANY implications for audio signal below 8khz?


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I’ve had Screamers over the years. They don’t last long on my board. I consider that money wasted. It’s not like I haven’t wasted a shit ton of money trying pedals. I keep thinking millions of users can’t all be wrong but it’s wrong for me. Now that I’m running a Helix Floor I have access to the Screamer and every time I scroll through the various stomp boxes searching for a particular tone I often try a Screamer for a while and then move on, usually opting for something more transparent. I find I can’t live with that mid hump but more than that I can’t live with it masking all trace of my guitar. All I can hear is the Screamer.

One man’s opinion.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There's a more or less Tubescreamer-esque setting on the Boss ME-80 just called T-SCREAM, it's as close as I need to come, and I don't think I've used the setting appreciably. To my ears, the Boss multi-fx units are better for modulation than distortion anyway, but if all you need is a taste then I guess it would do. Tried it again on account of this thread...what's that word...meh? Boss does Boss very well, not so convinced about the other emulations.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> A person _could_ exchange the 500k gain pot in a TS-9 for the 1meg that an SD-1 uses, to increase the maximum gain achievable. But note that the use of 3 clipping diodes in the SD-1, rather than the 2 in a TS, allows for greater output level, regardless of how hard one is pushing the clipping.
> 
> Honestly, I think people make far too much out of diode type. Diodes DO vary in their characteristics, but they are not developed to suit guitar drive pedals. They are developed to address high-speed switching. If diode X conducts in 20 nanoseconds and diode Y only conducts in 40, does that have ANY implications for audio signal below 8khz?


This is what I was referring to:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/guitarpedals/comments/rx2oz3


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

You have all played through a tube screamer.... just that the label may not have said Ibanez or TS9 on it.


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

I've never used a Tubescreamer either. I have a Marshall Jackhammer I've been using for years. I can't even remember what I used before it; a DOD distortion of some kind I think. I have a couple of other distortion pedals but I just noodle with them occasionally, or use them for recording. The JH is the one that's always in my (small) chain.


----------

